# Complete Audio Loss



## BrandonLugo (Sep 26, 2007)

A few weeks ago I went to sleep and awoke with the moving dish network logo, when I went to turn back on the TV my audio was completely gone I thought I might of pressed mute or something in my sleep. But I didn't, my sound is completely gone. Im pretty sure its not from my TV cause its a brand new tv and well on both audio things it can be plugged in I get no response, and the speakers definitely wouldn't have been blown out cause i barely play it loud. I went to dish network's website and followed the trouble shooting but that of course didn't help any. So tom. i plan on switching the box out with my brothers to see if maybe the box is the issue, which Ill give an update on, but what do you guys think? Did it blow out or something or maybe there is some sort of setting I need to fiddle with. I have no clue, any help would be appreciated. THANKS GUYS.


----------

